# Raiden Zero review



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Long-term review time!

I'll probably do a more in-depth review later, including a direct comparison with a popular binding from a popular company.

This is the 08 model, but it's the same as the 09 and 2010 models (unless there's been major fundamental changes that nobody knows about). Some of the stuff will apply to other models in the Raiden lineup.

For now, a summary using a familiar format...

Picture of all the parts. Ignore the stuff in the top-right corner.


Binding Adjustability: Heelcup uses only 2 screws and is anchored at the forefoot (I see a design flaw). The straps are tool-less adjustable. FLAD is decent and tool-less. Ankle strap has 2 mounting locations. Unfortunately, the highback rotation system is flawed (and still is for 2010).

Straps: Toe strap is a standard two-strip non-cored design. Do it tight and you shouldn't have slippage problems. Ankle strap could use some less foam, but it's not excessive. The ankle strap's inner structure is similar to Ride's cored ankle strap.

Padding: Not much. The padding on the base cover/toeramp is the same as the highback padding. Heelbag works for impacts. A basepad would have been beneficial.

Disc: Raiden's 4-hole is a micro-adjust disc. Benefits of Burton's ICS along with the drawbacks. Raiden will send you notched universal discs if you ask for them (really should be included with all bindings).

Highback: Not as short as it seems. The top is the same height as another popular binding. Symmetrical for an even flex throughout. More flex laterally. It's not a true Zero Degrees. It starts slightly angled at the bottom and flattens out at the middle (both vertically and horizontally) for a contoured shape.

Baseplate: Reinforced nylon. White plastic painted white (why?). The heelbag does its job when it comes to impacts. However, it removes the lateral support of a traditional chassis - meaning a slightly softer toeside and lateral response. The heelbag will compress easier at the outer heel edge due to the way the whole baseplate+airbag is designed (will explain later).

Heelcup: Aluminum. Painted (not really necessary) - not as thick as it looks. Some coring to save a couple grams. It rises lower than another popular binding, allowing a little more of the highback to flex heelside.

Overall Flex: Softer side of mid. Nothing funky going on.

Ratchets: Average speed. A full 4 clicks will take a full 180-degree throw (which can lead to spring durability issues). They grip well, and feel very solid. I like them better than another company's ratchets (I won't mention any names right now, but their ratchets suck2 ass).

Rider in Mind: Park kid that wants some solid, all-mountain capability.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

who gives a rats ass?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Binding changes for 2010 new disk, new dampening.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

they dont seem too great, i thought you liked them alot?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Binding changes for 2010 new disk, new dampening.


Unless they've changed up the foam they're using for 2010 (the only difference I see is the pattern), the Zero looks exactly the same (other than the new disk - which I'm not a huge fan of - although it is interesting).



jmacphee9 said:


> they dont seem too great, i thought you liked them alot?


It's not that I don't like them, it's just that Raiden has some minor issues that need working out.

For example:

Raiden's micro-adjust heelcup (which btw doesn't have a whole lot of range). You put the screw in, and it pulls what is basically a metal tooth into the heelcup. This "tooth" digs into the painted aluminum. Adjust your bindings a lot? See a problem?

The airbag. Surrounded on 3 sides by baseplate material. Where will it compress the easiest? Where is the most force concentrated upon impact? (This applies to all airbag models)

Where does a heelcup/baseplate incur the most stress when going through natural snowboarding motions? Hint: You can snowboard just fine without a toe strap. The heelbag, while great for hard impacts, removes the lateral support offered by non-airbag models. Oh, and some models get even less aluminum for 2010.

The ratchets. Oh how I love you Mr. Right Toe Ratchet. 90 degrees to get 1 click. 180 degrees to get a full 4. Guess where the springs like to shear. The ankle strap ratchets are better.

TrashTalk Time! K2, your ankle strap ratchets blow. Same limp-ass feeling as Machs. (I don't have a problem with K2's toe strap ratchets).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

New dual inverted air bag system way more damp under foot.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> TrashTalk Time! K2, your ankle strap ratchets blow. Same limp-ass feeling as Machs. (I don't have a problem with K2's toe strap ratchets).


What did you find troublesome about the ankle ratchets? My brother has the Sweaters and hasn't complained about the ratchets at all. Actually, he thinks the binders are great.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

With over 100 days on a pair of K2 Formulas I can safely say the ratchets are fine.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> New dual inverted air bag system way more damp under foot.


Every picture I've seen of the Zeros has the same 6-post airbag as previous years. As far as I've seen, the Zeros and Eeros keep the same base hardware as previous years.




























DC5R said:


> What did you find troublesome about the ankle ratchets? My brother has the Sweaters and hasn't complained about the ratchets at all. Actually, he thinks the binders are great.


They just felt sloppy and loose and weak (as if they were chromed plastic).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll be honsest with you I think you don't know shit. You try to cling to these forums to think you do but whatever. your'e a fucking turd. woo hoo lets review a fucking binding from 2 years ago and talk about hte differences to today. I doub tyou ride mire than 20 days a year, you're a fucking desk jokey. i bet you can't ride for shit. I hope you drink bleach.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Drunk BA is 20% more entertaining than sober BA and that's saying a LOT


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Drunk BA is 20% more entertaining than sober BA and that's saying a LOT


yes....yes he is haha


----------

